# Help



## rockodm (Jul 24, 2007)

A friend of mine is letting me ride her Merlin Extralight with the option to buy. I luv that bike.
We're trying to figure out what year it is. I got the sheet off the Merlin website that gave numbers pertaining to year. Where would those numbers be located on the bike???


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a guess, but try under the bottom bracket shell?


----------



## rockodm (Jul 24, 2007)

*First place I looked*

first place I looked nothing there


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

take the back wheel off, it is engraved into the inside of the dropouts. If it is pre-1999 like mine is, and its not on that list, Merlin will have no information on it unfortunately (I think it's unacceptable)!


----------



## rockodm (Jul 24, 2007)

RJHarary said:


> take the back wheel off, it is engraved into the inside of the dropouts. If it is pre-1999 like mine is, and its not on that list, Merlin will have no information on it unfortunately (I think it's unacceptable)!



thanks for the info


----------

